# Nắm bắt xu hướng thiết kế nội thất tối giản



## lalamini (18/8/21)

Nắm bắt xu hướng thiết kế nội thất tối giản Phong cách Minimalism khiến nhiều người thay đổi tư duy về trang trí không gian sống. Họ chọn nội thất ít mà chất thay chất đồ đạc đầy không gian sống. Ít là nhiều Minimalism là trường phái ảnh hưởng bởi lối sống tối giản của Nhật Bản, bởi vậy, nó được xây dựng bởi triết lý “Ít là nhiều”. Phong cách này sẽ loại bỏ những thứ không cần thiết và để cho không gian Dự án Kita Group tại Vĩnh Long rộng rãi. Các đồ nội thất được lựa chọn là những món đồ thiết kế đơn gian nhưng đa năng, sử dụng được ở nhiều không gian và hòa hợp với nhiều không gian. Chẳng hạn thay vì một chiếc sofa thông thường, gia chủ Dự án Kita Group Vĩnh Long sẽ đầu tư một chiếc sofa chất liệu tốt, vừa có thể sử dụng làm ghế, vừa có thể biến thành giường cơ động và đẹp đẽ. Giảm thiểu đồ vật và khiến mọi thứ đơn giản 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Không sử dụng quá 3 màu Phong cách này chú trọng sự đơn giản, vì vậy chỉ sử dụng không quá 3 màu: Một màu chủ đạo, một màu làm điểm nhấn và một màu nền. Thông thường, gam màu được sử dụng trong trường phái tối giản này là trung tính như trắng, xám, đen với đặc điểm màu sắc hài hòa, dễ phối hợp. Sử dụng không quá 3 màu Ánh sáng là yếu tố quan trọng Trong phong cách tối giản, ánh sáng, đặc biệt là ánh sáng tự nhiên là một phần yếu tố rất quan trọng. Không chỉ là lấy sáng, với phong cách này, ánh sáng còn được xem như một cách thức trang trí đặc biệt. Ánh sáng tạo điểm nhấn lên các đồ vật, giúp không gian đẹp đẽ hơn. Ánh sáng là yếu tố quan trọng khi muốn thiết kế nhà theo phong cách Minimalism. Thiết kế đơn giản nhưng... chất Nếu bạn chưa biết thì vẻ đẹp của sự giản đơn nằm ở chính sự trau chuốt cũng như chất lượng của sản phẩm. Nội thất phong cách tối giản cũng thế, dù không nhiều chi tiết, đường nét, nhưng sự tỉ mẩn trong tạo hình cũng chất liệu tốt mang đến cho chúng sức hút khó cưỡng. Đặt những món nội thất ấy trong căn phòng, dù chẳng màu mè nhưng gia chủ dự án Kita Vĩnh Long sẽ vô cùng hài lòng bởi sự tiện nghi cũng như nét tinh tế, trang trọng.


----------

